
Reverse tabnabbing attack demo and prevention - __debug__
http://danielstjules.github.io/blankshield/
======
__debug__
The project itself can be found at
[https://github.com/danielstjules/blankshield](https://github.com/danielstjules/blankshield)

~~~
lolwebkit
Looks like this is a "Show HN" then? Neat, though nothing surprising.

------
csharperer
I'm confused as to how this differs from your typical phishing attack?

~~~
__debug__
Google has a pretty good description:
[https://sites.google.com/site/bughunteruniversity/nonvuln/ph...](https://sites.google.com/site/bughunteruniversity/nonvuln/phishing-
with-window-opener)

I think the biggest problem with this attack is that many don't believe it to
be possible. And why should they, given the inconsistent browser behavior.

